# Pre-fab pigeon loft



## BaronRick (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone know of a company that makes pre-fab pigeon lofts.

Many thanks;

Rick


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They sell sheds that can be made into a loft. Many do that.


----------



## BaronRick (Feb 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> They sell sheds that can be made into a loft. Many do that.


They who sell the sheds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of places shell sheds. Home Depot, Lowe's, and other places. Google it.
Easy to fix them up for a loft. They sell different sizes.


----------

